# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests >  Macro looting

## Watcha

Hi there,


do anyone of you know something about instance macro that you can hit in game to see if an item you want will be loot ?


im looking for the Zulian tiger that Thekal drop.

----------


## ReidE96

Get AtlasLoot and it tells you the drop %ages from bosses and rare world spawns.

----------


## Watcha

you didnt understand me  :Wink: 


by doing a script and typing it ingame as a macro you can know once you entered in an instance which loot boss will drop, i dont want to know the potential loot or probability but the loots for sure in the instance that you have entered.


by exemple a guild on my realm got the Alar phenix mount on their 1st Kelthas down, they got a second phenix mount on the second down, lucky maybe ? NO, they just tried macro  :Wink: 


same thing for the best guild, mount drop and legendary drop as sure.

----------


## Watcha

let me show you something:





> /script SendChatMessage( "\124cffa335ee\124Hitem:44168:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0\124h[Reins of the Time-Lost Proto-Drake]\124h\124r", "WHISPER", nil, "your name" )



by using this macro in game you can know if the Time-lost proto-drake has been droped or not, if it links you as pink the proto-drake hasnt been droped and you can try to farm it, if it links you as an item the proto-drake has been droped so you can guess trying to find it will waste your time for nothing  :Wink: 


dont forget to replace "your name" by yours in game name  :Wink: 



so, I wonder if this macro is working or not for the Swift zulian tiger (zg Thekal drop) like the time lost proto-drake:






> /script SendChatMessage( "\124cffa335ee\124Hitem:19902:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0\124h[Swift zulian tiger]\124h\124r", "WHISPER", nil, "your name" )



I tried it with my reroll, linked me 5 times as pink, you can only try it 5 times by hour cause only 5 instances is allowed by hour in wow, enter in the instance try the macro, exit, ungroupe and regroupe to reset, and do it again.

----------


## Eaassas

Sadly mate this will not work since you cannot predict what a boss will drop.
Anyone feel free to correct me if I am wrong but the script was to see if anyone had killed a Time Lost Proto Drake on your server 

// Random loot is random  :Frown:

----------


## Watcha

> // Random loot is random


not totaly  :Wink: 


once you have entered into an instance mobs and boss have been created, and loots to  :Wink: 


so you can by a macro ask if a certain loot you looking for (like mount) will be loot, if the item wont be loot just get out from the instance ungroupe and groupe to reset your ID and do it again.


the best horde guild on my realm got 2 Phenix mount on their 2 first Kel'thas down, you call it luck ? I dont think so  :Wink: 


I know there is a program for, this what im searching so hard.

----------


## Eaassas

Saw a post some time ago on EJ and they tested and tried for months without any real proof to get an item, though your highest chance of this was supposed to be entering the instance right after a server restart since the odds of noone with the mount logging in is higher.
Just as soon as someone who has the mount logs in you would be "screwed" until next restart...

----------


## Mr Barbeque

The thing is, Boss loot is decided before the boss is killed. There was some way that u where able to see if the boss was going to drop a certain item or not, but this only worked after the weekly maintance before anyone else had killed the boss.

It had something to do with cache but im pretty sure its not working anymore. It was first released when the sunwell patch was still new.

----------


## Hammerofthor

The OLDDD method (Wont work now) was via Atlas Loot.
Reinstall atlas loot.
Clear cache.
log out tuesday outside the raid.
Wait till like 11am Wednesday,
log in spam till you get on, be quick so no one with the item you want is on.
enter instance, if the item will drop - its no longer red on atlas loot.

But this was going back when we first did kara.
doubt it works now.

----------


## blackfang500

There was a looonnggg discussion about this in a thread a while ago. In short, you cant know what a mob will drop before you kill them. Even though the tables are made before they are killed.

----------


## extreme5

The best loot is need before greed.I hate master loot!

----------


## Eaassas

> The best loot is need before greed.I hate master loot!


Err what  :Smile: ?

----------

